# Solid Latex stain on gutters?



## HorizonPainting (Apr 1, 2011)

I am bidding a job this week for a re-paint re-stain. It has stained cedar trim & soffit. It also has gutters which need to be re-painted. I am giving a bids for painting with primer & latex and a bid for re-staining. My question is about the gutters. Can I use a solid body latex stain on the gutters? Will it adhere properly? I just do not have any experience with the solid body stains. Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

HorizonPainting said:


> I am bidding a job this week for a re-paint re-stain. It has stained cedar trim & soffit. It also has gutters which need to be re-painted. I am giving a bids for painting with primer & latex and a bid for re-staining. My question is about the gutters. Can I use a solid body latex stain on the gutters? Will it adhere properly? I just do not have any experience with the solid body stains. Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks


With most acrylics you can paint aluminum with no primer. Depending on the product you choose, a paint would be the easiest. Which products were you planning on using?


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

Clean, dry and dull if they have been previously painted. If they have the factory finish on them, then clean, prime and apply solid stain. I was at a job yesterday we did 7 years ago where we did the later. New white gutters that they wanted solid stain in with the body so they "disappear". They looked as good as if we just did them, I was actually a little surprised because usually I would use something with a little more gloss to it on gutters, but these looked fine. Absolutely no failing of the solid stain finish.


----------



## HorizonPainting (Apr 1, 2011)

NCPaint1 said:


> With most acrylics you can paint aluminum with no primer. Depending on the product you choose, a paint would be the easiest. Which products were you planning on using?


I would most likely go with the Pittsburgh SunProof. 

The gutters have been previously painted. The cedar has a natural color stain. Instead of having to re-stain and then paint the gutters, the homeowner is ok with just painting it all. From what I have heard, the solid color latex stain will cover the stained cedar in 2 coats. I was just hoping the same would cover the gutters also.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

I wouldnt use Sunproof over the gutters unless they were primed first. Just to make things easier, why not use a higher quality flat paint? No priming, and hit the whole thing twice? Would have the same look in the end, with less messing around switching products. The extra materials cost would be saved with speed.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

From a different perspective.. why go with a flat? They are going to look filthy quickly and be hard to clean. (I'm just thinking of when we have to come back in 4 years to clean them). Something really hard and shiny.. wouldn't that be best? :yes:


----------



## HorizonPainting (Apr 1, 2011)

PressurePros said:


> From a different perspective.. why go with a flat? They are going to look filthy quickly and be hard to clean. (I'm just thinking of when we have to come back in 4 years to clean them). Something really hard and shiny.. wouldn't that be best? :yes:


Like what? I could go with a regular semi latex, but even with 2 coats wouldn't I have to worry about bleed-through from the stained cedar?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I was just teasing. I don't know s*** about painting.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

If given a choice, I would prefer a couple coats of some 100% acrylic paint with some sheen. But solid latex stain will stick just fine as well and if you are using the same product on the body it will be more efficient since there are no extra trips around the building with separate product.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

It will work using the stain, if its prepped correctly. But
Pressure Pros is on track about using a flat stain on gutters. They will get dirty and hold dirt more than a satin acrylic. 

Whatever..


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

DeanV said:


> If given a choice, I would prefer a couple coats of some 100% acrylic paint with some sheen. But solid latex stain will stick just fine as well and if you are using the same product on the body it will be more efficient since there are no extra trips around the building with separate product.


I agree with Dean, I don't ever use flat on an exterior.


----------



## HorizonPainting (Apr 1, 2011)

*update from homeowner*

Well, the homeowner specifically wants Behr Premium Solid color stain on the wood. Gutters are out. Now I'm dealing with a paint/stain that I don't favor. Does a solid color stain typically still show some of the woodgrain through or does it cover solid like a paint? Can it be sprayed?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

what type of coating does the wood have on there now?


----------



## Carl (Jun 18, 2011)

A solid color stain will behave much like a paint when applying. Letting the texture of the wood show through is what a semi-transparent stain would do, not solid color. The reason we use stains on a house instead of paint is that the stain will not be as likely to peel and stains generally have better lapping properties. You can spray it, but it's important to backbrush/backroll to get the proper penetration. I find it to be more efficient to just cut/roll from a bucket with a 1" nap cover.


----------

